# Private Members Section



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Why can't I access the Private Members Section? I have made over 30 posts.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Log out and back in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

mablenc said:


> Log out and back in
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've figured it out now. Thank you for your response


----------



## Wolf9 (Apr 27, 2014)

My 31st post 
Now need to log out & back in.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Wolf9 said:


> My 31st post
> Now need to log out & back in.



You should be able to access it now :smthumbup:

~ dm, community support


----------

